# Success at performance show



## committed2excellence (May 2, 2011)

This past weekend, I debuted my year old pup Osy at a performance trial that had Obedience, Rally Obedience and Weight pull. We still have a long way to go, but I am very proud of him. Osy earned 2 high in trials with his best score being a 196 in obedience. He earned all three obedience legs, all three rally legs and his three weight pull legs. May I present UWP URO1 UCD SJCH CH Fonvielle's Original Syn of Fireline Pits SJ-N APA R1 CGC.


[URL="







[/URL]

[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Congrats!! Thats awsome! :clap2:


----------

